# Palmer?? Good or Bad?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's your first board who cares by the time you think it sucks you'll be ready for a new deck anyways.


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

Who cares??...I kinda care about the quality of something I am buying for $190. Its not like my rich parents are buying my stuff and I can just afford to get a new snowboard every year if the one i buy sucks....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

It's a 190 bucks for a board you're going to ride down the hill, hit rocks, and learn to ride on. Like I said by the time you think it sucks you'll be moving on to a new board. Stop over analyzing it and just pull the trigger get out there and shred.


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

and what if i think the board sucks as soon as i get it?

what if the board is bad quality and breaks easily?

I would like to learn on a board that fits me well, not some crappy walmart snowboard

All I am asking, is if anyone knows anything about this company besides that it is foreign?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Palmer makes decent boards. There ya go.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What if on your first day to the mountain you get hit by a car and lose both your legs?

What if you have sex with a Wookasaurus Wrecks and get resort herpes?

What if you're really a man that was born a woman that wants to make love with a Llama?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Palmer is a solid company, it won't fall apart on you until your realize you're ready to move on to a more advanced deck to keep your progression going.

Of course like BA said though watch out for those Wookasaurus Wrecks' and their resort herpes... fucking ruin your season before it starts.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Hockey833 said:


> and what if i think the board sucks as soon as i get it?
> 
> what if the board is bad quality and breaks easily?
> 
> ...


- bring it back. It should be good for at least the first season. 

- you won't know the difference. when you are learning you could have the best snowboard on earth but it won't make you learn any faster. my first board was a super old ride that my brother gave me. when i got my hands on it it had over 150 days on it and it had seen better days. didnt stop me from getting good at riding. 

- people on the forum more often than not seem to have moved well past entry level boards. if you are really concerned buy a slightly used more well known board (never summer, burton, ride, salomon etc) or drop $500 on a new one. is budget an issue?


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

My problem is that I am seeing everyone pointing out specifics about a board (flex, response, pop,etc) so I am thinking that every board is different and if i buy a cheap board , or a board that isn't perfectly right for my style, I will suck at doing park/back country because it doesn't have the specifics i want....and I will have wasted my money


Ya budget is an issue considering i am a teen paying on his own...

I spent $170 on boots
Going to spend $120 on bindings

so I am aiming for a board under $250


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's a Palmer. Top of the line? Probably not. Will it last a few seasons? It should. Park and backcountry are two completely different animals. So what do you want? If it's your first board, backcountry doesn't sound like something you should be playing with. If you are talking powder, not backcountry, then get a park oriented board with some sort of reverse camber or zero camber. 

If you are new to the game, the Palmer should do you fine.


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

killclimbz said:


> Park and backcountry are two completely different animals


that is what is confusing me so much on what board to buy...

Back country is relaxing and park is fun, both are challenging...I want to do both 


I heard you should get a freestyle board for your first board because they are really forgiving/soft/flexible....

Also, will a 154 work good for both park and powder if I am

Weight:155
Height: 5'8"


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

Hockey833 said:


> Back country is relaxing and park is fun, both are challenging...I want to do both


Well youll most likely need two boards to excel at both. Seriously learn how to ride first
then youll know what you like and dislike in your board and can purchase appropriate equipment
in a season or 2 time that will better suit the way you prefer to ride.

You cant full proof your purchase now for years to come.

Just get the board, go shred and stop worrying about the small details that at this stage you
wont be able to distinguish.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You want to go out in the backcountry your first season riding? Humping catchphrases ftmfl...lol


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

he might mean Freeriding when he says backcountry


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Hockey833 said:


> My problem is that I am seeing everyone pointing out specifics about a board (flex, response, pop,etc) so I am thinking that every board is different and if i buy a cheap board , or a board that isn't perfectly right for my style, I will suck at doing park/back country because it doesn't have the specifics i want....and I will have wasted my money
> 
> 
> Ya budget is an issue considering i am a teen paying on his own...
> ...


It's a snowboard it goes down a hill and you stand on it and have fun, at the level you're at you won't know the difference if it reached up and thumb jacked your fart box. Go have fun and stop over analyzing it.


----------



## PalmerFreak (Jul 13, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> at the level you're at you won't know the difference if it reached up and thumb jacked your fart box.


I almost spit soda all over my monitor when I read this. Good stuff. 

I'll offer my .02c

I started riding at age 32 and bought a 161cm Burton board - can't remember the model - because it looked cool. I quickly found out that the board was too long and I was too light for it. It made learning to ride a bit difficult for an old fart but after countless wipeouts, and a concussion, I figured it out. My point is that I'd be more concerned about getting the correct board for your size/weight than I would the manufacturer. The AF Twin looks like a solid all-around board and you should be able to use it for the park and freeride.

I can speak to the quality of Palmer though. I've owned a pair of Palmer Carbon Circles/II and have loved every minute I've spent on them. I beat the crap out of the first one and it never let me down. Palmer doesn't put big money into marketing like Burton does but I wouldn't be caught dead on a steep out West without one.

Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I'm confused with the fact that you want to spend $170 on boots and $190 on a board. I would suggest paying alott less for the boots and a bit more for the board. $170 for boots is pretty flipping high for a beginner. Boardwise, just do a little research and find a low $200 "All-Mountain Freestyle" board. This means the thing is relatively forgiving, isn't a peice of plywood, doesn't flex like a noodle, and will ultimately help you improve your freeriding skills. Park comes later, when you have proficient control of the board. 

I have the 2006 version of this board, it's the board I learned on and would highly recommend it.
Atomic Hatchet Snowboard 2010 : Snowboards | evo


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What if on your first day to the mountain you get hit by a car and lose both your legs?
> 
> What if you have sex with a Wookasaurus Wrecks and get resort herpes?
> 
> What if you're really a man that was born a woman that wants to make love with a Llama?




post of 2010 so far


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> I'm confused with the fact that you want to spend $170 on boots and $190 on a board. I would suggest paying alott less for the boots and a bit more for the board. $170 for boots is pretty flipping high for a beginner.


I wouldn't. He's one of the few beginners that seems to be putting his money in the right place. Boots will make or break you. Good boots that fit properly will help the learning curve tremendously. I remember when I first bought a pair of boots that actually truly fit me and stopped riding rentals. It was like having an epiphany. So, THAT'S why I've been struggling with toe turns! It's tough to turn toeside when you're getting an inch and a half of heel lift. 

The difference between boots that fit correctly and boots that you just picked up off the clearance rack because they're cheap is night and day, even to a beginner - hell, maybe even especially to a beginner. The difference between a $100 Craigslist board and a top of the line board is basically moot for a beginner.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> I wouldn't. He's one of the few beginners that seems to be putting his money in the right place. Boots will make or break you. Good boots that fit properly will help the learning curve tremendously. I remember when I first bought a pair of boots that actually truly fit me and stopped riding rentals. It was like having an epiphany. So, THAT'S why I've been struggling with toe turns! It's tough to turn toeside when you're getting an inch and a half of heel lift.
> 
> The difference between boots that fit correctly and boots that you just picked up off the clearance rack because they're cheap is night and day, even to a beginner - hell, maybe even especially to a beginner. The difference between a $100 Craigslist board and a top of the line board is basically moot for a beginner.


Nailed it boots are the only thing that matter everything else is secondary. There's a reason I can ride a hunk of shit board/binding combo and that's due to my boots. They're the only piece of equipment that truly matters.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> I wouldn't. He's one of the few beginners that seems to be putting his money in the right place. Boots will make or break you. Good boots that fit properly will help the learning curve tremendously. I remember when I first bought a pair of boots that actually truly fit me and stopped riding rentals. It was like having an epiphany. So, THAT'S why I've been struggling with toe turns! It's tough to turn toeside when you're getting an inch and a half of heel lift.
> 
> The difference between boots that fit correctly and boots that you just picked up off the clearance rack because they're cheap is night and day, even to a beginner - hell, maybe even especially to a beginner. The difference between a $100 Craigslist board and a top of the line board is basically moot for a beginner.


X3.............


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> He's one of the few beginners that seems to be putting his money in the right place. Boots will make or break you.


I learned from you and others, the first and most important piece of gear is your boots. Your boots will be on your feet EVERY second up there, even when not snowboarding, so you want to make sure they fit great.


I got the Dc Judge boots with the Focus BOA system for $170 at Sports Chalet. *Is it a good or bad buy?* There are only like two stores in the las vegas valley so its hard to find a large selection of boots to try on. When winter gets closer I am going to heat mold them


I also took some people's advice and paid the extra $15 for snowboarding socks.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Those are solid boots, but the most important thing is that they fit you. For example, I never fit in DC boots because the toe box is always too narrow for me. Also the socks were a good idea and will be worth way more than the $15 you spent on them


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I totally agree, but just because the boot is $170 doesn't mean it's going to be comfortable for him. If it so happens that that one is the best possible, then go for it, otherwise I would look into trying on quite a few cheaper pairs untill you find something that works.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

HoboMaster said:


> I totally agree, but just because the boot is $170 doesn't mean it's going to be comfortable for him. If it so happens that that one is the best possible, then go for it, otherwise I would look into trying on quite a few cheaper pairs untill you find something that works.


Who are you to tell him what comfortable is. Best boot is the one that fits his foot and unless you're sitting there helping put it on him and are a boot fitter you don't know.


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

So now i have narrowed it down to a couple boards, whichever one gets the most praise/selections I will ride.

*Used:*
Burton Custom V-Rocker-$226
Forum Destroyer Chillydog-$155

*New:*
Palmer AF Twin 2009-$190
Rome Cheaptrick-$200

Both of the used boards are lightly used. 
All are in the price range I am looking for and I just want to get some quick opinions for my final decision.


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Who are you to tell him what comfortable is. Best boot is the one that fits his foot and unless you're sitting there helping put it on him and are a boot fitter you don't know.


What's with all the aggression?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

If he has tried on the $170 Boots and he loves them, Bingo. It just sounded like it was something he had researched and never tried on. Just trying to destroy the myth that more expensive boots are always better.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

As much as I dislike Burton, of the boards you mentioned, the V-Rocker is probably the most versatile if you're looking for all-mountain.

Personally though, I'd go with the Destroyer Chillydog. I think they're sick sticks, it'll be nice to learn on and if you don't destroy it in the the process, you'll have a nice park stick already. When you get ready to buy another board, you can go for a more all-mountain or freeride style board. Plus, it's the cheapest of the bunch. I paid $75 for my first board off of Craigslist and it even had an old pair of beat ass Burton Customs on it that I rode on for my first season. I still use that as my rock board and just to fuck around on.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

Hockey833 said:


> I want to buy the Palmer AF Twin for my first board and its only $190...
> 
> I want to know if ANYONE has heard any good or bad things about the boards? Idk if the brand sucks or what....


asking if its good or bad is kind of juvenile and its too black and white an things aren't that simple. they are reputable manufacturere, but not a 'cool" brand. if you like the board and it fits your feet style and riding needs go for it, its just snowboarding it doesn't have to be complicated


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> Personally though, I'd go with the Destroyer Chillydog.


I want to buy a board thats really good for park but i also dont want to be limited to jibbing only. Can boards like these handle speed and powder??


----------



## cubes (Jun 9, 2008)

If your still want reassurance on the Palmer Af check out these rider reviews for what they're worth Palmer AF Twin Snowboard Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd go with the Custom V-Rocker if it was me. The Custom isn't quite the board it used to be but it's definitely going to be the most versatile board of the 3.


----------



## DiamondCarver (Jan 27, 2009)

lisevolution said:


> Also the socks were a good idea and will be worth way more than the $15 you spent on them


Do socks matter THAT much? I've always just used a pair of long/thick wool socks...


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

I want to buy a board thats really good for park but i also dont want to be limited to jibbing only. Can park boards like these handle speed and powder without being a pain in the butt to control/ride??


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

depends what kind of park board it is. Some are pure park, which typically means its a noodle and they don't handle high speeds, chopped snow, or powder very well. Many boards will come with a Flex and Dampening meter to tell you exactly on a scale of 10 what it's like. Here's an example { EVO-R & EVO Mini } Never Summer Boards

The evo is park board, but it's actually slightly more damp and stiffer then most pure park boards.


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

Well the last palmer got bought, so now i have three boards to decide on.

Rome Cheap trick-$115
Forum Chillydog Destroyer-$155
Burton Custom V-rocker-$230

I want the Burton Custom v-rocker because it says its an All-Mountain Freestyle board and, but the Rome is so cheap.


----------



## cubes (Jun 9, 2008)

> I want to buy a board thats really good for park but i also dont want to be limited to jibbing only. Can park boards like these handle speed and powder without being a pain in the butt to control/ride??


Yes, don't fall into the Park = noodle mentality, I am riding a 2010 Nitro Rook and wow its changed my mind on park boards, it is so vedrsatile and stable the ride feels so familiar like an old friend, although its not a speed machine I can charge thr groomers fast enough keeping arm distance away from my skier friend on his wiz bang Rossi speed Skis while chasing him. Way solid on the bigger jumps too. I know this board is not on your list but if you raise ther bar to the $250-270 mark you increase your options and have a board you can grow into.
Then again as has been said before don't over anylise, personaly I feel its the rider that determines if the board is all mountain or not given that its not ultra soft or a total plank of wood, all 3 boards should do a reasonable job just decide if you want camber or rocker


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

cubes said:


> just decide if you want camber or rocker


ok, thanks for the opinion/advice.

Now my question is, does camber vs. rocker really matter? Like can you feel a huge difference?


----------



## cubes (Jun 9, 2008)

Oops my bad, now I've gone an opened up a whole new can of worms.
I meant deciding between the Rome CT which is cambered or the Forum Dest..CD and Burton Custom V rocker which each have their own form of rocker, irrespective of the type of technology all these boards should suit your level of riding and should allow you to get started and progress ypur riding with, at $115 the Rome would be more than enough leaving you with an extra $100 in your pocket which you can put towards a future board purchase where you will have a *better idea *of what sort of style of riding or direction you want to go.
Just to fuck things up again, suposedly reverse camber is more forgiving for beginners but then again I have been riding for 20 years so i can't remeber what its like to be a beginer so I can't say if its true or not so I have no idea on that:dunno:
The Rook is 0 camber board nothing to do with the boards you are looking at but another rocker/cambedr profile you may want to consider in the future.


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

Well is the Rome CheapTrick too soft/flexible to ride on powder and get some speed?


----------



## cubes (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't know much about that particular board, I went back in the thread and saw this board which was recomended earlier


> I have the 2006 version of this board, it's the board I learned on and would highly recommend it.
> Atomic Hatchet Snowboard 2010 : Snowboards | evo


The Hatchet definitely is one of those all mountain park boards that kills it everywhere freestyle wise whith the 2010 been packed with features and build quality of higher priced boards, still camber though.

If your budget is $250 also check out the K2 Parkstar at $256 with the 21% off sale at Evo gear.

I don't know maybe get Burton V roccker, versatile, forgiving for a beginer and within budget.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

of those options, I know it's the most expensive but the custom v-rocker will be the most versatile for you. You can learn on it and it has the Reverse camber so you won't really be catching too many edges. plus it's stiff enough to ride just about anything you're going to be able to ride for a long time. You won't need to replace this board for a while unless you want to and it will allow you to determine what type of riding you are really going to do. It's solid in the park but not a noodle and solid on the grooms and pow but not a super stiff speed machine that you won't be able to control.


----------



## Hockey833 (Aug 3, 2010)

I have been researching the Custom V-rocker and I have two questions.

1. Will size 10.5 DC Judge boots fit on the board?

2. What are the cheapest and best bindings you can put on this board?? because I heard you can *only* put certain bindings on with the Burton ICS or is it just frowned upon if you dont use EST bindings?

Would the Flux Super Titans work for this board??


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

you will be fine with the 10.5 boots on that board, so don't stress that. It's only when you get to the 11+ range that it can become an issue with a regular width board, and even then some 11's will fit depending on the board and your binding angles. There are companies that make ICS conversion plates for their bindings and I believe Flux is one of them but I don't ride them so just double check. A quick google on that should get you the answer. It is better to run EST bindings with an ICS board though because it theorettically allows the board to flex properly and also allows for more level of stance adjustment though as a newb you'll probably find something you're comfortable with and just ride that. You should be able to find some pairs of EST bindings for relatively cheap from last season or the season before even if you do a little searching.


----------



## ShredTheEast124 (Feb 16, 2021)

I only ride Palmer boards and I'm an advanced rider they are the best boards for carving and forget about how good they are sending huge kickers you won't be disappointed I don't know much about that that board particularly but I ride a Palmer X Carbon and it's my favorite board ever even if it is over 10 years old


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

ShredTheEast124 said:


> I only ride Palmer boards and I'm an advanced rider they are the best boards for carving and forget about how good they are sending huge kickers you won't be disappointed I don't know much about that that board particularly but I ride a Palmer X Carbon and it's my favorite board ever even if it is over 10 years old


This thread is also over 10 years old. It's a good thread though.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I still have my Palmer crown. They don’t make boards like that anymore


----------

